# Pair of Roller Show Pigeons - Free Columbia CT



## vwp06 (Sep 14, 2012)

These 2 young birds showed up at my barn a week ago. They are grayish/lilic/ with white heads. No other white. They are banded with the NPA but when contacted, the NPA says they did not record 20 band numbers with these birds' consecutive numbers being in the middle of that batch.

I have been told they are Roller Show pigeons. They are quite tame.

They are 2011 birds. I live in Columbia, CT
If you want a photo please contact me.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you still have them? Are you giving them away? I am a 3hr drive but willing do make it. Ron


----------



## vwp06 (Sep 14, 2012)

*only one*

I have only one left. One was killed in an accident (garage door to the barn). So I turned the other one free. She is hanging around but is the more nervous of the two. I give her cracked corn and sunflower seed and water. If we can catch her again, would you still want her?

I am not 100% sure she is a roller show pigeon as the only white is her head. I think her eyes are red. Also, she may not be a she.

If you want her, we will try to catch her again. I think she may have been a bit clipped because she flies better than she did, or she may just be turning feral. She is pretty though, and yes she is free.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

It looks like a catalonian tumbler friar cap


----------



## vwp06 (Sep 14, 2012)

*catalonian tumbler friar cap*

You are right! That is exactly what it is. I googled the images and there it is. That is exciting after 4 weeks of trying to find out what this bird is. I wonder how on earth it got back here in the woods to my barn?


----------

